# Earliest ever



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I caught 5 walleyes (6-12") and a perch last night on the Sheyenne. March 12th is my earliest spring walleye ever, beating out last year's by about a week.

What's the earliest spring walleye (openwater) that you have caught in North Dakota?


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Early febuary. This is going back a few years but they were letting some water out below pipestem (about 100cfs) and we hit some huge eyes. One went just short (it was 1 oz form being 8lbs) and had a few big pike break off on what little bit of ice there was a bit farther down stream.


----------

